# Website Problems?



## printman2000 (May 21, 2008)

Anyone else having problems seeing their Account Activity? Ever time I go to that tab is says an error occurred.


----------



## the_traveler (May 21, 2008)

It worked fine for me just now. Don't forget - it will be down at 11 PM (ET) on 5/21 "for a few hours".

BTW - 3 of my 4 trains from 5/10 have posted (with double points)! B)


----------



## Cascadia (May 21, 2008)

When I go to log in at the AGR site, it always takes me three or four tries before it takes. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense but at least I know that persistence pays off.

Would it help to try to go to the Award Activity page repeatedly?


----------



## AlanB (May 21, 2008)

Cascadia said:


> When I go to log in at the AGR site, it always takes me three or four tries before it takes. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense but at least I know that persistence pays off.


Cascadia,

I can't promise that this is your problem; but I have noticed that if one doesn't let the login page fully load, before typing in your password, then the login will fail. In other words, one must wait for all elements on the page to load fully and all indicators, be they bars, spinning circles, or what have you, to stop moving. If you don't do that, then login will fail. This is one time where one really has to be patient.


----------



## printman2000 (May 22, 2008)

My problem turns out was a DNS issue on my computer. I have fixed it now. Thanks


----------

